# Brazilian jiu-jitsu - BJJ general



## Claude Sigma (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm surprised there isn't already a thread/general about the martial art out of the big six that has the lowest rate of injury and seems the most accessible even to unfit individuals.

How is your rolling going, what belt are you, what technique are you working on?

If you're not experienced and have questions about BJJ, do ask, a colored belt will be with you right away to show you ways to lose consciousness painlessly.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 23, 2022)

Strange how Brazil has it's own fighting style based on Japanese shit or whatever, since the country is made of niggers and Germans.


----------



## CowPox (Aug 23, 2022)

Galvao vs  Gordon Ryan in a handful of weeks....


----------



## Slick (Nov 26, 2022)

CowPox said:


> Galvao vs  Gordon Ryan in a handful of weeks....


Gordan Ryan's slow rear naked is done to set the mood


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Dec 11, 2022)

Why are so many of you guys so annoying about your hobby? I swear, BJJ guys are the vegans of martial arts. No I don't want to "roll" with you, I'm in my 30s and already have joint issues, I don't need some rowdy 20something accidentally destroying my shoulder with a move he heard about from jocko willink.


----------



## Netizennameless (Dec 11, 2022)

God's drunkest driver said:


> Why are so many of you guys so annoying about your hobby? I swear, BJJ guys are the vegans of martial arts. No I don't want to "roll" with you, I'm in my 30s and already have joint issues, I don't need some rowdy 20something accidentally destroying my shoulder with a move he heard about from jocko willink.


Because it is ridiculously fun once you try it.  I am sure not everyone will feel the same but it's easy to get really passionate about.


----------



## Borplesnort (Dec 18, 2022)

I too enjoy rolling on the floor with sweaty men in pajamas, attempting to aggressively cuddle them into unconsciousness.

In all seriousness, does anyone know of any instructionals geared towards manlets?


----------

